# battery handle



## Passport (Apr 7, 2013)

the handle on my batt has totaly broken off, any ideas on what to use now? Its a huge PIA to move it around w/o a handle


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 7, 2013)

https://www.atbatt.com/product/23700.asp?utm_source=frog&utm_medium=cpc&utm_content=textlink-battery-box&utm_campaign=frog1&utm_term=HM300BK&gclid=CNfCzbXIuLYCFWlnOgod9XUAIw


----------



## johnnybassboat (Apr 7, 2013)

I know they used to make lifting handles for batteries that either lift by the terminals or by clamping on the side of the case. You could check at a auto supply store or tractor supply type store. I bet wal mart even has them. These are just temporary lifting devices, you remove them from the battery when done moving the battery.


----------



## Hanr3 (Apr 8, 2013)

Wire, rope, etc.


----------



## sawmill (Apr 9, 2013)

Take your wingnuts off the terminals and put a flat washer on each one, then take a piece of nylon rope and make a slip knot in each end putting one end on each terminal, add a flat washer then you elec cables and tighten the wingnuts back down


----------



## Ringo Steele (Apr 16, 2013)

Some of these might be what you are looking for...

https://www.farmandfleet.com/produc...e=googlebase&gclid=CLyWtcCqz7YCFYNx4AodkzgAXw

https://www.powrparts.com/browseproducts/Side-Lift-Battery-Carrier.html

https://www.ntxtools.com/network-tool-warehouse/OTC-4620.html


----------

